# New Case Modder!!



## krisso123 (Jan 1, 2006)

:grin: Hey, I'm new to the world of case modding, i have just bought a new case, with a clear sided panel. I just want some suggestions on what i can do with it to make it truley unique. 
thanks alot!!


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ krisso123
To make it truly unique, the ideas decisions have to come form you, as the case will be a reflection of you as any work of art...and it will be a work of art.

However, it is nice to see what others have done to get some inspiration.
check out here and here to get started.

Can't wait to see the fotos of what you come up with :wink:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Etching is rare. Get a Dremel kit and start scoring some plastic!


----------

